# Zen Rollerball's



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2016)

Both chrome one in my own blue dyed Buckeye Burl and the other in a piece of stabilized natural Buckeye Burl. Both finished in combo of Med n Thin CA .
I like how these pens write . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2016)

Nice work on those Tom.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Nice work on those Tom.


Thanks Ray


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2016)

Nice looking pens Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 17, 2016)

Good looking pens Tom. The Zen rollerball is one of my favorite. There are a lot of fantastic 4" pieces of wood just waiting to be a Zen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking pens Tom. The Zen rollerball is one of my favorite. There are a lot of fantastic 4" pieces of wood just waiting to be a Zen.



Thanks, I do like em for the single long piece of wood too, but they also write really nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 17, 2016)

Oh yes sometimes I get darn tired of the two part pens. And folks like that magnetic cap


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2016)

Both to die for, but the blue won is over the top! Chuck


----------



## MKTacop (May 18, 2016)

Very nice! I've never done one of those kits, but I think I'm going to have to make a few now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2016)

Outstanding as usual Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 18, 2016)

Well done.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Very nice! I've never done one of those kits, but I think I'm going to have to make a few now.



Thanks, You'll like making em


----------



## Schroedc (May 18, 2016)

Those are sharp! I've got a mold for casting acrylics for those. Maybe time to find some larger stamps and use that loooong tube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

More Cool Creations from the Man(zanita) Cave of the Amazing Crespin . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2016)

Nice job Tom. That blue came out really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

